# His friends/their friend



## Arabus

Hello,

How do I say "his friends" and "their friend?" Are they both _arkadaşları_?


----------



## writersoul

No.
his friends :  onun arkadaşları
their friend :  onların arkadaşı


----------



## Arabus

Thanks. This is what I thought; but what about _anne_, _baba_, and _kardeş_? Is it the same?


----------



## writersoul

you are welcome


----------



## Arabus

Can _anneleri_ mean "their mother"?


----------



## writersoul

their mother : onların annesi
their mothers : onların anneleri


----------



## maviliazman

Arabus said:


> Can _anneleri_ mean "their mother"?


Yes, it can. 
For example, there are two sisters, and you are talking about their mom. You can say "anneleri", or "onların annesi". I prefer "anneleri".


----------



## Arabus

Thanks,

Can we say _onların anneleri_? or does it have to be _anneleri_?

What nouns can be used this way? Is it only for family members?

Can I say _kız ve kardeş ve arkadaşları_ when I mean one friend? Or _kız ve kardeş ve oyuncakları_ when I mean one toy?

Thanks,


----------



## maviliazman

Arabus said:


> Can we say _onların anneleri_? or does it have to be _anneleri_?


We  can say "onların anneleri", but it is better not to use possessive  adjectives unless you want to emphasize. And "onların annesi" seems more  understandable than "onların anneleri".



Arabus said:


> What nouns can be used this way? Is it only for  family members?


Any noun including family members.
Arabaları çok güzel. "arabaları" can mean both _their car_ and _their cars_.



Arabus said:


> Can I say _kız  ve __kardeş ve ler ve __arkadaşları/oyuncakları_ when I mean one friend/toy?


Yes.


----------



## Arabus

Thanks.......


----------

